# 5 zip mini - black lining and no studs on strap



## Valeriee

I purchased a red 5 zip mini bag from Nordstrom Rack a few months before the onset of the pandemic. It has a solid black lining and doesn’t have the studs on the top of the strap. It only has studs on the base of the bag. The dust bag is beige canvas with Rebecca Minkoff in blue print. Should I be concerned? Thank you for your any advice.


----------



## Antonia

PIC???


----------



## Valeriee

I’ll post some as soon as I can. I’m in the process of moving between cities and this particular bag is not with me at the moment. I found one like it on a famous consignment website and I presume that Nordstrom Rack wouldn’t sell inauthentic items, so I’m highly convinced it is authentic  but just wanted to be sure. Yesterday I found one in new condition with the patterned lining and matching  dustbag and tassels included. I bought it for under $100. Once I verify that the initial  one is authentic I’ll gift it to a family member.  She likes the bag and isn’t concerned about the deals.


----------



## Sassy

As far as I know, I don’t believe RM has been faked. The earlier MACs and 5-zips don’t have studs on the straps, and RM did make bags with all-black canvas lining. I wouldn’t be concerned about its authenticity, especially if you bought it at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Valeriee

Sassy said:


> As far as I know, I don’t believe RM has been faked. The earlier MACs and 5-zips don’t have studs on the straps, and RM did make bags with all-black canvas lining. I wouldn’t be concerned about its authenticity, especially if you bought it at Nordstrom Rack.


Thank you so much for this information! I anticipated that it should be ok. I also own a mini Mac in black and I remember that the tassels were provided in a separate packaging inside the bag. The 5 zip from Nordstrom Rack didn’t have them - must have fallen out somewhere along the way. This is the main reason, why I purchased another one last night.  My Mother likes the bag as well and won’t mind receiving the other one without the tassels. I’ll compare them side by side when I have the opportunity.  I’ve been downsizing my collection of contemporary bags over the past few years but these older RM bags are real gems.


----------

